# PCGH-High-End-PC 10700K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i7-10700K [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC 10700K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i7-10700K [Werbung]*

						Die PCGH-Redaktion hat mit dem High-End-PC 10700K-Editionen einen neuen leistungsstarken Rechner konfiguriert, der auf Intels Core i7-10700K mit 8 CPU-Kernen setzt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC 10700K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i7-10700K [Werbung]*


----------

